# This might be my next horse!!!! [will know soon]



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How do you know this might be your new horse? you guys been looking? 

We want more info  What is he, age, gelding/mare? What are your plans with it?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gosh he's nice.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

> How do you know this might be your new horse? you guys been looking?
> 
> We want more info What is he, age, gelding/mare? What are your plans with it?


I guess I should had told you that  

He name is Two Soxs [I am not sure if I will change that or not] he is a 6yr old gelding, 15.3hhs 

Well I wasn't really looking but I sort of stumbled across him and he is exactly what I want and he is a great price.

Keri


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He's a looker  He looks bigger than 15.3 is he a QH?


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

He might be bigger cause these pics were taken when he was 4 so he would be a little bigger then that now. He is 3/4 QH and 1/4 Arabian.

Keri


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He sure has the QH butt and chest :lol:


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah I know!!! you can see a little bit of Arabian in his head. 

Keri


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! He's georgous! I just love his color and he sure looks like he'll be a great horse.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks!!

The owner said that she would pay for him to be trailered here [it will cost $245] She is sooooo nice!!!

Keri


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy!
Congrats!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely, he's stunning.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey all!!!!

I am pretty sure that I will be getting this horse tomorrow!!!!!!!

Just some small trailering details now!!

I will post pictures when he comes!!

Keri


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome Keri! Congrats!


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

Keri


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! and he is adorable


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys!!

Here is another picture of Step of Faith aka Twosox










I will post more later when I have more time!!!
Keri


----------

